# FISH STOCKING REPORT



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Any one know where i can find this???


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

This is the reply I received when I sent an email to DWRcomment:



> We are having some difficulty with the reports right now. Check back with me in the next 2 or 3 weeks, and hopefully we'll be back on line.
> 
> Terry


That was on May 21st.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

i knew you would pull through for me loah. I almost pmed you because i knew you would know the answer. 
thanks


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Glad I could help.

[attachment=0:1vmp6wxt]nerd.jpg[/attachment:1vmp6wxt]


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

+1 !!! That's some info I'd like to have.


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

You can find it here (but the page was not displaying correctly): http://www.utahfishinginfo.com/dwr/


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, the list won't scroll, but the rest of the page will.

Weird. I feel naked without the stocking reports. :|


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Has anyone heard any update on this?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I read something on BFT that they are not going to have them anymore. Something about switching over databases and the new one not being compatible. They are asking people to e-mail and complain about not having the information.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thought I'd give this another bump. Here's a response I received, moments ago in regards to what's going on with the stocking reports:



> I turned it over to our DP guy today. I am trying to get our spot on the web back up and running. Otherwise at the end of the stocking year I could get you a report on a specific area or Region.
> 
> Terry
> 
> ...


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Did you tell him that does us a fat lot of good??? i guess it would be better than nothing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

I wonder if they are purposefully withholding the report to avoid hot-spotting. Personally, I don't really care because I don't like to catch planters, but I find myself taking my 7 year old fishing with me whenever I go fishing now and I want him to be able to catch as many fish as possible so that he develops a greater interest in fishing, and he doesn't mind catching planters.


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

They FINALLY got the Stocking Report Back Online After some Technical Problems. :mrgreen: 

Enjoy


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

it says that they stocked these items in a few places. 
RTESTP ,
RTGR 
What does that mean???


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> I wonder if they are purposefully withholding the report to avoid hot-spotting. Personally, I don't really care because I don't like to catch planters, but I find myself taking my 7 year old fishing with me whenever I go fishing now and I want him to be able to catch as many fish as possible so that he develops a greater interest in fishing, and he doesn't mind catching planters.


I like the stocking reports because I can view the stocking history of a water body that I'm interested in. There are a lot of other factors involved, but it's nice to know how much of what has been placed in there over the years.

The remaining "Class of 2004" in Utah waters are likely to be pretty big, depending on the water.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> it says that they stocked these items in a few places.
> RTESTP ,
> RTGR
> What does that mean???


It appears these are rainbow that have some special DNA genetic) alterations which affect the trouts autoimmune systems. Looks like the DWR is experimenting to see if they will be more resistant to Whirling disease.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

THAT would be good.


----------

